# hot guys hot guys la la  la



## Saucy (Jan 22, 2003)

hey any girls who think orlando bloom is hot fill out my pole!
(ps.he plays legolas)
or if you think elijah wood is hot!


----------



## *Lady Aragorn* (Jan 22, 2003)

my god, ARAGORN IS BETTER!


----------



## lotrfan_15 (Jan 22, 2003)

I am so with you! orlando is the hottest! (the guy who plays aragorn and elijah wood are good 2)


----------



## Goldberry344 (Jan 22, 2003)

*hugs elijah* yay for elijah. i mean, orli is hott, but lij is just sooooo much more glompable.


----------



## Niniel (Jan 23, 2003)

Viggo is hotter! But one could get worse than Orli and Lij of course.


----------



## Oren (Jan 23, 2003)

eek! There are like so many of these...
Yeah, Orlando is ok, but I'd say Elijah wins my vote!


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jan 24, 2003)

I can't believe on my eyes!!!!There are girls who DON'T LIKE Legolas!!!Great!


----------



## Lasgalen (Jan 24, 2003)

What is the difference between "yes totally" and "yes beyond all reason!". Just what to make sure I am making the correct choice before I vote. 

BTW Gil-Galad, what do you have against Legolas? He is the best looking Elf (after you, of course).  

-Lasgalen


----------



## Rangerdave (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lasgalen _
> *What is the difference between "yes totally" and "yes beyond all reason!". Just what to make sure I am making the correct choice before I vote.
> 
> -Lasgalen *



I would guess that one would consider him "hot" even though any reasonable person would think he looks like a bow weilding sissy?

RD

NOTE: I mean this in now manner of disrespect to Mr. Bloom. This barb is aimed at the costume designer.


----------



## xime i love OB (Jan 24, 2003)

legolas is the hottest !!
the viggo! 
but who can resist to legolas eyes?
bye!


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lasgalen _
> *What is the difference between "yes totally" and "yes beyond all reason!". Just what to make sure I am making the correct choice before I vote.
> 
> BTW Gil-Galad, what do you have against Legolas? He is the best looking Elf (after you, of course).
> ...


I'm against Legolas cause all girls and boys between 10and 16 like him only because of appearance(especially his blond hair),not because he is a good actor(in which I still doubt).


----------



## Lady Legolas (Jan 25, 2003)

I'm 25 and I think Legolas is hot LOL. It's not just the younger girls who like him!!!! But I think Aragorn is goodlooking as well.


----------



## Saucy (Feb 18, 2003)

he looks the best when he is not dressed has an elf and yes he is a good actor!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oren (Feb 18, 2003)

I don't think that he is hott! But I guess all the other gals in my grade do...  maybe I'm just weird...  I think he is an O.K. actor, but I think that there are better ppl who could play him betta... and then you people would think HE was hott... *chuckles*


----------



## lotrobsession4 (Feb 18, 2003)

I think Legolas is extremely hot, the actor in real life Orlando is hot (but not as hot by himself as he is with the wig ) Aragorn/Viggo is also very hot!!! Karl Urban isn't that bad and Elijah has completely iresistable eyes! ahh the big blue eyes  Practically the whole cast is hot!!!!


----------



## FoolOfATook (Feb 18, 2003)

> Practically the whole cast is hot!!!!



Which is undoubtedly why Seventeen and Teen Beat are devoting entire issues to Christopher Lee, Ian McKellen(Don't hold your breath for landing this one, ladies), John Rhys-Davies and Ian Holm.


----------



## lotrobsession4 (Feb 18, 2003)

Christopher Lee is a rather attractive older man u know...  JK


----------



## 33Peregrin (Feb 19, 2003)

Elijah is the best ever.

Ummm, watch out. Gimli's Gal thinks Gimli is hot, and when she comes here, it won't be good.......


----------



## Gimli'sGal (Feb 19, 2003)

GIMLI IS THE HOTTEST!!!!!!!!!!  

Who wouldn't think Gimlis is the hottest guy (dwarf) ever????? He is hotter than that elf guy and Mr. Wood. Does any one want me to explain why Gimli is the Hottest?????? I will, but iut is a long explanation! Gimli is sssssssooooooooooooooooooooooo
HOT!!!!!!! I love the beard!!!!!!!!!!! Awwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Courtney (Feb 19, 2003)

I don't really think Legolas is hot... Aragorn is definately! And Faramir was, but not as hot as I thought he'd be... Anyone else think Haldir the elf from Lorien was pretty nice looking??? About Gimli, though, I don't really go for guys with beards... but you can if you want to!


----------



## Saucy (Feb 20, 2003)

i'm talking the actors not there charcters! and sorry gimli's gal but seriously?
girls have u seen orlando bloom not dressed has an elf wahoo! steamy hot and viggo what's his name, might look good in the movies but check him out without the beard, it's not that pretty has for the hobbits,elijah, billy, and dominic they aren't that hot but they aren't that bad looking either! tee-hee that's just my 2 cents! think what you want!


----------



## Bergile (Feb 20, 2003)

Yeah viggo sure looks better with the beard, i like beards, but by mum fancies Aragorn so y'know. Anyway, orlando is somewhat pleasing to the eye(even if he does come from Kent)


----------



## mirkwoodwarrior (Feb 20, 2003)

Orlando's hot. Viggo's cute but he needs a beard.


----------



## xime i love OB (Feb 20, 2003)

i think he is god actor i like orlando even if he dont have that blond hair he looks hot in real life 
but maybe other actors can play legolas bether than orlando (i dont think so)but he is the one!lol and he is really hot!


----------



## Aelin (Mar 8, 2005)

Oh,Orlando is the best, on the 2nd place is Mortenson.
Bloom is handsome undoubtedly. Plays he in LOTR or in the Pirates


----------



## OldTomBombadil (Mar 8, 2005)

Come on! Who could be hotter than the *BALROG*?


----------



## Gilthoniel (Mar 12, 2005)

Gil-Galad said:


> I'm against Legolas cause all girls and *boys *between 10and 16 like him


 
What are you saying? is this another one of those stages that all boys between 10 and 16 are supposed to go through, cos I think I missed some thing there!


----------



## Hobbit-queen (Mar 16, 2005)

Well, Orlando is quite pleasing to the eye.......but I'm an Elijah lover. Its hard not to fall for those abnormally large blue eyes of his. *drool* Yeah, I'm a crazy teenager awaiting for my prince (Elijah) to ride me away on his valliant steed.....or chilli pepper-red covertable, either one is good. Well, gotta go stare at more pictures of my love.


----------



## Mike (Apr 14, 2005)

Orlando bloom looks like a woman...

*shields himself from thousands of girls throwing rocks at him*


----------



## Raithnait (Apr 15, 2005)

> Orlando bloom looks like a woman...



He does. It's quite sad, really, as I had always pictured the Elves as being impressive... 

Karl Urban is the best... the manliest of them all... mmmm...


----------



## e.Blackstar (Apr 24, 2005)

I can only agree, Raithnait...Karl Urban is hot.  

Orlando and Elijah are okay, I guess, but nothing special. Viggo is handsome...very handsome, but all rugged-y. No pretty boys for me!

 lol


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 24, 2005)

Viggo Mortsenon is pretty damn hot, if you like your men rugged, manly and welll..rugged. And as for the whole lineage of kings and dirty wandering stranger who kills things for no reason thing...grrr!

Elijah Wood is cute, in a oh-my-gd-that-is-a-cute-boy-hasn't-he-got-pretty-eyes-boy-oh-boy sort of way. Def. not "hot"-more cute than anything, someone you would like to cuddle or boil alive.

Orlando is a very good looking guy, and this is coming from a straight guy who spends too much time speculating about how good looking other guys are. Legolas, on the other hand, is a twerp. Orlando, alas, has committed the crime of kissing my (hopefully) future spouse Keira Knightley (I am NOT delusional!) to which he has my everlasting hatred and envy.

Gimli has to be the hottest though. If I was a buxom Elvish wench, or a widowed Dwarven female, then I would.


----------



## eledhel11 (Apr 29, 2005)

No one else has put in a good word for Sam, so I will. People talk about Frodo, and he's cool, but my SAM is better. The curly hair, the eyes, the compassionate, if sometimes stupid nature! Am I making sense to anyone here, or am I just weird? Actually, ya don't need to say it. I know I'm weird, and I'm okay with that. 
I don't see what the big deal is with Orlando, or Elijah, or Viggo. Yes, they rock out loud as actors, and yes, they're kinda cute. But that doesn't mean people have to shriek and obssess over them! (Don't hurt me.) If you don't understand me, not that many people do, see above weird comment.


----------



## Raithnait (Apr 29, 2005)

Well, character-wise Sam and Eomer are tied in my estimation, but visually, I just love Karl Urban...


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 29, 2005)

I don't think he is hot. My friends (girls) had loved it until he played a role in Troy... He is not a good actor; maybe the girls loved him because he was the great elf in the movie... I don't know... Maybe Peter Jackson wanted to make him popular or he liked him and thus decided to popularize Orlando.


----------



## eledhel11 (May 2, 2005)

What, Raithnait, you don't think Sam has it visually? Like I said, perhaps that's just me. But I thought there were more Sam fans. Maybe not. . . 

And Ingwë, I very much agree with you. Orlando is liked simply because he is thought by many girls to be hot, handsome, and etc. For some reason, most girls, myself not included, like him, and don't care that he's not a really big character, or even really necessary. Acting-wise, he's okay, but there are better. (Like Sean A., for instance.) They give him the prophetic-sounding but empty meaning lines, and the moves that the girls will swoon over, because of his looks. I'm sick of it. When I saw the RotK for the first time, the row in front of us shrieked (literally) every single time Legolas came on. My friends and I were all really annoyed. I wanted to scream to them, and all the Legolas-obssessed girls: "Get over it!"


----------

